# Fully suspended bikes for fatties/er clydesdales



## bigdummy (Apr 12, 2005)

I am bike shopping-been looking at the Haro Escape and the Kona Hoss. Today I saw a Giant Trance with full suspension. Anyone riding a fully suspended bike?


----------



## thoriii (Jul 2, 2004)

bigdummy said:


> I am bike shopping-been looking at the Haro Escape and the Kona Hoss. Today I saw a Giant Trance with full suspension. Anyone riding a fully suspended bike?


I am riding the Haro Werx 5 and it rocks. I would go that way

thor


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

*check out the other thread*

Bike Suggestions

I'm riding Titus Super Moto...








love, love, love it.

no fear of breaking this bad boy.

I'm 6'6", 260.

$ave up and buy $mart. 
Tons of great advice here. 
Great to finally have a place to ask "Big Guy" questions to! 

Wish I woulda found this prior to buying my last bike Specialized Enduro Expert, XL.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

eokerholm said:


> Bike Suggestions
> 
> I'm riding Titus Super Moto...
> no fear of breaking this bad boy.


Well clearly you're just not trying 

I'm a bit worried about how well my current bike will last (KHS 604), not that it's crap or anything, but it doesn't feel overengineered to the point of clydeproofing 

It's got decent components, so if it does go I can transfer pretty much everything over to a new frame, so long as it lasts a couple of years I'm happy, I'm not a big downhiller (big girl's blouse) so it should last a while


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Generally speaking, unless you are over 300 and/or ride like you have a death wish, just get a mid-level or better rig and don't go "stupid-light" and you should be fine.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

jeffj said:


> Generally speaking, unless you are over 300 and/or ride like you have a death wish, just get a mid-level or better rig and don't go "stupid-light" and you should be fine.


Welp. I'm 260 and dropping and it's a $1400 rig + tax and pedals (which were crap and have been replaced  ).

It seems pretty solid, so hopefully it'll take me a while to break it.


----------



## bigdummy (Apr 12, 2005)

*Hard tail only?*

My budget is the 700-1000 range. My "antique" Trek-it was Trek's first mountain bike-has held up well, but I'm not jumping it or ragging it. I'd really like something with a suspension. I ride dirt bikes and an occaisional enduro (KTM 525) and I've had to stiffen the forks on the dirt bike and figure the same would be for a bicycle. I want a bike that I can trail ride and ride on the same trials I'm riding the KTM. In my limited exposure to new bikes, it seems that there is a big difference between the 700 vs the 1k bikes and then from the 1K to the 2k bikes. I REALLY think 2k is out of the question as I could get me a nicely used trials bike instead-great for excercising large muscle groups. Nice to see this group dedicated to fat dudes. Clydesdale sounds so much better than fatty too.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Perhaps used?*



bigdummy said:


> My budget is the 700-1000 range. My "antique" Trek-it was Trek's first mountain bike-has held up well, but I'm not jumping it or ragging it. I'd really like something with a suspension.


Unless you can come up with a sweet deal on a used f/s rig, you may want to go the hard tail route. I think it's reasonable to find a very good f/s rig that won't need immediate upgrades in the $1200-$1500 range. If you're below that, you're sacrificing somewhere. If you're willing to spend the money on an upgrade later, look for a frame with a good rear suspension linkage with lower end fork/drivetrain components. The fork and drivetrain can be upgraded, but you can't change the frame and type of rear suspension linkage.

Bob


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I agree with Bob.*



Call_me_Clyde said:


> Unless you can come up with a sweet deal on a used f/s rig, you may want to go the hard tail route. I think it's reasonable to find a very good f/s rig that won't need immediate upgrades in the $1200-$1500 range. If you're below that, you're sacrificing somewhere. If you're willing to spend the money on an upgrade later, look for a frame with a good rear suspension linkage with lower end fork/drivetrain components. The fork and drivetrain can be upgraded, but you can't change the frame and type of rear suspension linkage.
> 
> Bob


If you're set on a FS bike, save more money until you can afford the next level of bike. It will save you money in the long run. If you weren't a clyde, you would be able to sneak down to the $1,000 and possibly find a bike that would fit your needs. Being a clyde, you most likely wouldn't be happy with the performance of the fork at this level.

Finding a deal on a used bike would be an option too, assuming you can find the right bike to meet your needs.

Answering the OP's original question: Yes, FS there are FS bikes that are clyde capable. As others have mentioned, your starting price will be in the $1,200 - $1,500 range.

Ken


----------



## ouch (Sep 1, 2004)

*Yep, I'm 6' and about 240 and I use my Coiler*

as an All Mountain Bike. You can find pretty good deals on the 04 Coilers, sometimes as low as $1200 or $1300 bucks. The thing is built like a brick **** house and handles everything I throw at it, although I am about to upgrade to 8inch rotors and a heavier spring to help stop and support my fat ass.



Ken in KC said:


> If you're set on a FS bike, save more money until you can afford the next level of bike. It will save you money in the long run. If you weren't a clyde, you would be able to sneak down to the $1,000 and possibly find a bike that would fit your needs. Being a clyde, you most likely wouldn't be happy with the performance of the fork at this level.
> 
> Finding a deal on a used bike would be an option too, assuming you can find the right bike to meet your needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Kyoseki said:


> Welp. I'm 260 and dropping and it's a $1400 rig + tax and pedals (which were crap and have been replaced  ).
> 
> It seems pretty solid, so hopefully it'll take me a while to break it.


yep, dropped $2300 on my Enduro and broke it and I sure as hell didn't tax the capabilities of what these bikes, especially at these prices, are and should be designed to withstand.

Check out Ebay. You can get some really really good deals there.
Saw S-Works frames for $800 (full Squishy with the brain!, normally $4500 for total bike)

I've got my 04 Specialized Enduro Expert frame for sale. Size XL, comes with XT Bottom Bracket and Headset and Stem.... Ridden less than 7 months, kept immaculately clean (yes, I got **** for keeping it so clean)...have pics....PM if interested. asking around $600-700ish.....


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

eokerholm said:


> Check out Ebay. You can get some really really good deals there.
> Saw S-Works frames for $800 (full Squishy with the brain!, normally $4500 for total bike)


I think when/if this frame goes I'll check out Ebay for an S-Works frame for sure, I went for the 604 because of the uprated components over the 204 (even though I'm riding a 204 frame) so if and when I need to upgrade the frame I have a pretty solid set of parts to bolt on, though hopefully that's a year or two away yet.

I want to get into good enough shape to warrant upgrading to a serious frame (I'm getting there  )


----------



## fredrick flintstone (Jun 1, 2004)

*$1200 is the starting point for fs for a clyde*

for a grand it is hard to get a good ds bike but my freind picked up a weyless xp for less than $1200 delivered to his door. he is about 270 with full gear on. no problems yet but he just got it a few weeks ago and we are just starting to ride the spring season.

a dont know if supergo has any more or will have a new one for 05.
good luck


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm barely a clyde but I can't say enough about my Iron Horse Hollowpoint. It's not overly heavy (30 pounds) but it can take a beating. Pedals better than anything I've ridden.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Pay attention to the fork*

I agree that you can possibly get a Clyde FS starting around $1200-1500. But there are a lot of bikes in that range that will still be junk for a Clyde.

Pay attention to the apparent strength of the frame and especially to the fork. XC bikes with a bit more travel being marketed as an all mountain bike or trail bike are ok if you are 175# but may break or perform poorly under a Clyde. Many otherwise decent FS bikes come with forks that are just not up to the demands of a 200# + rider.

I like air forks, not because they are better, but because you are more likely going to be able to get it firm enough and establish a proper sag setting.


----------



## bigdummy (Apr 12, 2005)

*FS or hardtail*



Mattman said:


> I agree that you can possibly get a Clyde FS starting around $1200-1500. But there are a lot of bikes in that range that will still be junk for a Clyde.
> 
> Pay attention to the apparent strength of the frame and especially to the fork. XC bikes with a bit more travel being marketed as an all mountain bike or trail bike are ok if you are 175# but may break or perform poorly under a Clyde. Many otherwise decent FS bikes come with forks that are just not up to the demands of a 200# + rider.
> 
> I like air forks, not because they are better, but because you are more likely going to be able to get it firm enough and establish a proper sag setting.


While reviewing other folks rides and looking at some of the bikes in the local shops, I just don't see who the air shocks would last without blowing a seal. The shocks with the coils look like the way to go-especially if there is a way to upgrade. I know with my KTM you set sag, but it changes when you are a fatty. That is, there really isn't any "static sag". The KONA coiler looks like a possiblilty-I'm assuming the coil spring is upgradeable. There is a local auction and it has a Cannondale prophet 1000 or a scalpel that fall within my price range. Other than those, I go back to the hard tail clydesdale specific bikes that Kona and Haro offer. For purely aesthetic reasons, the Kona looks better. Also, hydraulic brakes are "cool" but what added functionality to you get with them over cable?


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*I've, never blown a seal*



bigdummy said:


> I just don't see who the air shocks would last without blowing a seal. The shocks with the coils look like the way to go-especially if there is a way to upgrade. I know with my KTM you set sag, but it changes when you are a fatty. That is, there really isn't any "static sag". The KONA coiler looks like a possiblilty-I'm assuming the coil spring is upgradeable. There is a local auction and it has a Cannondale prophet 1000 or a scalpel that fall within my price range. Other than those, I go back to the hard tail clydesdale specific bikes that Kona and Haro offer. For purely aesthetic reasons, the Kona looks better. Also, hydraulic brakes are "cool" but what added functionality to you get with them over cable?


I'm currently 255#, but have ridden air shocks for 5 years (all Marzocchi) I have had no problem with seals although one shock would lose a few pounds if you let it sit a few weeks. I think this is a misnomer based on the experiences with early air forks maybe. I just built my most expensive and well planned bike to date and it has a White Bros. air fork.

I have owned 3 coil sprung forks and none were Clyde worthy. Coil is very nice but only if you can get the right spring. Before you get a coil fork make sure a proper spring is available and that the extra firm spring is actually rated to _*your*_ weight and that it exists in the real world, not just a catalog. If you can not set up some proper static sag, I'd say you don't have the right spring. Whoever told you there really isn't any static sag needs to get a clue. Also remember coil forks are heavier with less range of adjustment.

I'm a big fan of Avid Mechanical brakes (BB7). I have them on two bikes, not because it is all I could afford, but because I think they are the best thing going. I have tired hydraulic and I cursed them on almost every ride, some people obviously love them though..


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

04 Coiler DL & 03 Heckler take what I have to dish out. I would recommend the Coiler over the Heckler for pure abuse, it's a bit heavier but what is the cost of piece of mind? The swingarm is also significantly more rigid than the Heckie, which can be a bit flexy when pushed hard.

Marzocchi forks have my faith as well. I stay away from Rockshox & Manitou (never tried Fox).


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

*Try these guys...*

The Haro X3 and X2 are in your range. I just bought an X2 for my wife and i can ride it if i put a heavier spring on the shock. Seriously great bike and components for the $$$. Check Cactus Bike in Phoenix Az- 1-877-743-3291. or Cactusbike.com (though i don't think their website is up to date) I saw an 04' Haro X3 for $1100 new. Ask for Monk and he will hook you up. Call monday after 12pm Arizona time.

I don't work there if you were wondering- i've been going to this shop for about 9 months and they cater to big riders and freerider/downhill guys. Way cool crew!

I personally bought a Jamis XLT 1.0 from them and that bike rocks. I have over $1000 in suspension components alone(manitou minute up front and 4-way swinger rear) and the bike only costs a few hundred more than that. I'm 6-2 #270 and no problems with flex.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

bigdummy said:


> I am bike shopping-been looking at the Haro Escape and the Kona Hoss. Today I saw a Giant Trance with full suspension. Anyone riding a fully suspended bike?


Yup. I'm riding what a tall Clyde should be naturally be riding - a two niner wheel sized FS thanks to the Gary Fisher Sugar 293. 

Other options available for tall clydes wanting full suspension and not wanting to be caught dead riding the tiny baby wheel sized bikes include:

Lenz Leviathan
http://www.lenzsport.com/leviathan.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=94196

Gary Fisher Sugar 292/293
http://www.fisherbikes.com/bikes/bike_detail.asp?series=sugar&bike=Sugar292
http://www.fisherbikes.com/bikes/bike_detail.asp?series=sugar&bike=Sugar293

Ventana El Capitan
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=93984
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=92418

Van Dessel Buzz Bomb FS
http://www.vandesselsports.com/buzzbombfs.php?bike=6

Titus Racer X
http://www.titusti.com/racerx.html

If you are a Clyde - go Big all the way in your bike selection. Big guys riding big wheels just as it is meant to be.

BB

Eye Candy...


----------



## SingingSingleTracker (Sep 7, 2004)

BruceBrown said:


> Titus Racer X
> http://www.titusti.com/racerx.html
> 
> Let me chime in with some Titus candy as weLL ---->


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

SingingSingleTracker said:


> BruceBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Titus Racer X
> ...


----------



## bigdummy (Apr 12, 2005)

*29er for fat dude*

I'm leaning 29er. A fatty sure can get a lot of bike with a Karate Monkey; I figure I've got a built in soft tail with my large buttocks. Maybe once I do some more growing down I can go squishy. Saw a Salsa in a 20 inch frame, but I think it may be a tad too small at 6'3".


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*Ventana*

I highly recommend Ventana. I have an XL El Chamuco built up at 33lbs as a clyde trail bike. It's awesome. I'm 6'5" and currently 250lbs.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

bigdummy said:


> I'm leaning 29er. A fatty sure can get a lot of bike with a Karate Monkey; I figure I've got a built in soft tail with my large buttocks. Maybe once I do some more growing down I can go squishy. Saw a Salsa in a 20 inch frame, but I think it may be a tad too small at 6'3".


A Clyde cannot go wrong with the all-durable and strong steel frame Surly Karate Monkey - that's for sure. I guess we should toss in the Salsa Dos Niner as well since it is a soft tail and with the front suspension fork has reviewers singing its praises.

I run a Karate Monkey using a Thudbuster suspension seatpost which puts it a tad more towards having some rear suspension, but I run the fork rigid as the big wheels do all the suspension work I need on that bike.

Eye candy as well. First my Karate Monkey and then some Salsa Dos Niner front suspension with a little bit of rear suspension thanks to the soft-tail rear shock:


----------



## Endo pro (Apr 9, 2005)

*Bruce Brown I might know you.*

Are you One of the single track designers for GORC Trails in Illinois/Missouri area, If so I am the one with the GT DHi and the Rockhopper. If not then you Bruce have exactly the same bikes he does.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Endo pro said:


> Are you One of the single track designers for GORC Trails in Illinois/Missouri area, If so I am the one with the GT DHi and the Rockhopper. If not then you Bruce have exactly the same bikes he does.


No, that's not me. I ride in Iowa and the Dakotas (Black Hills and Maah Daah Hey) and have never built a trail (yet).

BB (riding a Surly Monkey and a Gary Fisher 293)


----------



## GODLIKE (Apr 20, 2005)

*Yeah, I'm 195, and this GT IDXC, and the frame Broke "STUPID LIGHT"*



jeffj said:


> Generally speaking, unless you are over 300 and/or ride like you have a death wish, just get a mid-level or better rig and don't go "stupid-light" and you should be fine.


I guess this would classify as stupid light.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

eokerholm said:


> Be careful, weight limits on RacerX and Moto-lite of 215lbs.


Careful, the clean RX candy up there is mine. 29"er RX is only available in custom ti, so Titus can build it for whatever weight you want them to.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Fattirewilly said:


> Careful, the clean RX candy up there is mine. 29"er RX is only available in custom ti, so Titus can build it for whatever weight you want them to.


Schweat and pricey!!
Titus Prices

Wasn't ready to swallow that big of a bill for the bike. My Super Moto frame, Thomson stem and CK headset ended up around $2200.

I absolutely love it!!

Would love to take a 29er for a speed, but am afraid it would make me want your bike! haha


----------

